# Fantasy Cycling 2012



## Steve H (6 Jan 2012)

Just created my team on road.cc. Anyone else up for it?

Here is the link:

Fantasy Cycling

Edit - Cyclechat League created. League id is 75418


----------



## Vikeonabike (6 Jan 2012)

Missed this. Posted similar in Cafe... My teams picked.


----------



## moxey (7 Jan 2012)

My team is done


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

Well spotted Steve, I shall get my team picked later


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Well spotted Steve, I shall get my team picked later


No doubt another bunch of no hopers !


----------



## Steve H (7 Jan 2012)

Cyclechat League created. League id is 75418


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Jan 2012)

Odins Vikings have joined!


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

yep, I'm in the league.


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

8 Ozzies and a Spaniard in team cattywat


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2012)

I'm game but with my deep knowledge of the peloton it means you lot are going for second place - which is first loser, in case you need reminding.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2012)

Team Wotchunda registered and awaiting approval.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2012)

A stoopid question, but after selecting my team, how do I submit it?


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

There's a button above the team selection to press, then another one to confirm...it ain't obvious and took me a few attempts to get it right, not helped by my hamster-wheel-powered broadband.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> A stoopid question, but after selecting my team, how do I submit it?


 
Ignore the above: it's sorted.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> There's a button above the team selection to press, then another one to confirm...it ain't obvious and took me a few attempts to get it right, not helped by my hamster-wheel-powered broadband.


 
Thanks Noods! Just found out in time.
Don't think I'll bother with the transfer thingy, unless half the team drop out before the kick off!


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

ah, the old "I'm not bothering with transfers" excuse gets thrown in early!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> ah, the old "I'm not bothering with transfers" excuse gets thrown in early!


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> I'm game but with my deep knowledge of the peloton it means you lot are going for second place - which is first loser, in case you need reminding.


Good to hear you have some deep knowledge on something, happy new year you old fecker


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2012)

I am currently in close talks with the Fabian and we are putting a Team together.


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Good to hear you have some deep knowledge on something, happy new year you old fecker


 
Hah! HNY to you too old fella


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2012)

Apparently the Administrator of the Cycle Chat league has to approve my joining it.


----------



## Noodley (8 Jan 2012)

You are showing as being in the league on my screen Speichs


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2012)

So he is allowing  into his league then? 

* makes mental note not to suggest Dayvo for mini-league administrator *


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> * makes mental note not to suggest Dayvo for mini-league administrator *


 
Participating is enough for me, Speich.

And Team Wotchunda will leave you in their wake!


----------



## naffets (8 Jan 2012)

im in as ive got a title to defend! Beginners luck???


----------



## Pauln (9 Jan 2012)

Just set my team up and applied to join league.


----------



## moxey (12 Jan 2012)

Got to change my team already as Bobridge is out injured after his recent crash


----------



## beastie (12 Jan 2012)

team ready for first stage and have applied to join league!


----------



## Noodley (14 Jan 2012)

Just realised how many aussies there are in pro teams! Loads of them.


----------



## Steve H (15 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Just realised how many aussies there are in pro teams! Loads of them.



Yep. Think they will begin to dominate in a few years time. Be interesting to see how the Green Edge team get on. I think they'll be going for wins early in the season, which could generate a lot of Australian interest, leading to more sponsorship and more Aussie riders coming through.


----------



## Steve H (15 Jan 2012)

This could be the only point in the season where I am top of the league! I'm going to enjoy it while I can. If your name on the league is different to your Cyclechat name let us all know who your team is.


Team Score	Change
-	Yorkshire Demons Steve_H. 0 -
-	Cattywat Cattywat 0 -
-	Odins Vikings Vikeonabike 0 -
-	moxey's magicians moxey 0 -
-	Veelers Wheel Wig_Billy 0 -
-	Team Wotchunda The Dude 0 -
-	Pedal Dancers Crackle 0 -
-	Sportgeist Speicher 0 -
-	Corksoakers rich p 0 -
-	frechville flyers naffets 0 -
-	Pauln Pauln 0 -
-	beastie boys beastie 0 -
-	porridge noshers theloafer 0 -


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> This could be the only point in the season where I am top of the league! I'm going to enjoy it while I can. If your name on the league is different to your Cyclechat name let us all know who your team is.
> 
> 
> Team Score Change
> ...


 
The Dude is, er, me! Bit corny, I know, but I couldn't find out my old password, so couldn't re-use Dayvo. Hopefully the name 'The Dude' is synonymous with my avatar and recognisable.

Nice one/two start for me today!


----------



## Noodley (15 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Nice one/two start for me today!


 
Pity it wasnae part of the TdU then, eh? 

I is cattywat


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Pity it wasnae part of the TdU then, eh?
> 
> I is cattywat


 
typo, Noodley, surely cattytwat?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (16 Jan 2012)

I'm in. Gromit's Grimpeurs. Come on lad!!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jan 2012)

Great start, Ron-da-Valli! 

Speich and Noodley:


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Jan 2012)

1 *Gromit's Grimpeurs* Ron da Valli 100 =
2 *Veelers Wheel* Wig_Billy 89 =
3 *frechville flyers* naffets 74 =
3= *beastie boys* beastie 74 =
5 *Corksoakers* rich p 71 =
6 *Team Wotchunda* The Dude 63 =
7 *moxey's magicians* moxey 55 =
8 *Yorkshire Demons* Steve_H 51 =
9 *porridge noshers* theloafer 50 =
10 *Pedal Dancers* Crackle 19 =
11 *Pauln* Pauln 15 =
12 *Odins Vikings* Vikeonabike 13 =
12= *Cattywat* Cattywat 13 =
14 *Sportgeist* Speicher 0 =
FFS Guess Sky won't be calling me for advice on team selction then!


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Great start, Ron-da-Valli!
> 
> Speich and Noodley:


 
I thought you would like a change from being last!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Jan 2012)

Ey up lad, cracking start Gromit! A pure fluke! and a long way to go yet


----------



## Noodley (17 Jan 2012)

The scores seem to have been amended slightly, quite happy with my slow start. Tis a long way to go...a long way downwards in the case of Dayvo


----------



## Steve H (18 Jan 2012)

I've had a nightmare day today. Completely misread the terrain. Scored a total of 1 point. Things can only get better tomorrow


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jan 2012)

A good day for Noodley, and not such a good one for me: a reversal of positions. Don't know who's in his team, though: hopefully no returning drug CHEATS!


----------



## Noodley (21 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> A good day for Noodley, and not such a good one for me: a reversal of positions. Don't know who's in his team, though: hopefully no returning drug CHEATS!


 
I can only choose those who are permitted to ride, I have no control over imposing sanctions


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> I can only choose those who are permitted to ride, I have no control over imposing sanctions


 
I transferred Valverde out yesterday! Doh!


----------



## Noodley (21 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> I transferred Valverde out yesterday! Doh!


 
Well that was silly.


----------



## Roscoe (25 Jan 2012)

Team Pedalare now joined!


----------



## Noodley (31 Jan 2012)

Just a reminder that the next Famtasy game starts this weekend with Tour of Hot Flat Arab Place


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Just a reminder that the next Famtasy game starts this weekend with Tour of Hot Flat Arab Place


 Is that the one that sounds like a blocked up nose but is actually less fun?


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jan 2012)

More like fantasy world you lot,bunch of old gadgers, havn t you got anyone to play monopoly with ?


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2012)

**BUMP** as Noodles says, the Tour of Qatar starts on Sunday.
For those of you without such a deep knowledge of the peloton (© FM!) I can tell you that Coutts is a banker ,
Bak will be at the front and Flecha will be like an arrow.
No, no, don't thank me!


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2012)

I have filled my team with deadbeats and no-hopers


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (3 Feb 2012)

Rich, thanks for coming mate!
Are you here all week?


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2012)

Anything I can do to help Ron! Selfless, that's me.


----------



## Noodley (3 Feb 2012)

I have picked Lord Voldemort


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (4 Feb 2012)

Lord who?


----------



## moxey (5 Feb 2012)

Bugger i'd forgotten about my team so didnt change it in time 
managed a couple of changes but half my squad are not racing
Ho Hum


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Feb 2012)

Thought I'd got 3 out of the top 4 .. Eurosport mistook Thor for Adam Blythe. Still got 1st 4th and 6th. Last second transfer, swapped Cav for Boonen because Cav was ill yesterday. Result!


----------



## Crackle (5 Feb 2012)

Ah bugger! I forgot to confirm my changes when I picked my team for Qatar. Not even sure if I'm in it now. The roadcc interface used to be simple, I don't like it now.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2012)

Crackle, we  am still in it. Although I did not make any changes. 

I have made two transfers now. Remember to click "make changes" when you have finished choosing the transfers *AND* click on "confirm changes" on the "next page".

It could be you and me together again at the bottom of the league for the Qatar race. 

I may will take advantage  of the Dude while he is enjoying the beach, yoga, the sunshine and much else besides.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Feb 2012)

Better late, than never! 'Bad Mother Duckers' requested to join the league


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2012)

At last I am slowing climbing up the league. 

It was a late start due to only having one team member on Sunday night, now got a few more.


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2012)

The Tour of Qatar is over and me and Tom Boonen won

Next up is the Tour of Oman starting on Tuesday so change your teams before then!


----------



## moxey (13 Feb 2012)

I've changed my team but not sure if the team I've selected are all riding as I can't find a rider list as yet.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (13 Feb 2012)

Times running out! Get those team changes in quick.


----------



## beastie (13 Feb 2012)

I've only made 2 changes to my squad for the first stage, and I might just leave them as is for the 2nd stage also.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2012)

Off to a good start for my team.


----------



## Judderz (14 Feb 2012)

Need someone to approve me in the league (The Wizards Sleeves)


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2012)

Speicher said:


> Off to a good start for my team.


 Well done Speich - I assume you mean that you're beating Dayvo


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2012)

Yes, I am further up the league than Dayvo.


----------



## Alan Tullett (15 Feb 2012)

Hi
I've asked to join the league as I'm new on here.


----------



## Steve H (16 Feb 2012)

Was pleased with my first day score of 92, but back to my usual form on Day 2 with a pathetic 7. Bring on Day 3 - things can only get better!!


----------



## Roscoe (17 Feb 2012)

Good day for Team Pedalare, back up to 7th.


----------



## Roscoe (2 Mar 2012)

Paris-Nice starts Sunday, don't forget to update your squads.

Team Pedalare ready to rock!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (4 Mar 2012)

Team sorted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Roscoe (4 Mar 2012)

Oh dear, Team Pedalare drop 5 places in one day. Great team choice!


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2012)

Thanks to Degenkolb, I am now in the middle of the league with Rich P and Noodles keeping me company.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2012)

Speicher said:


> Thanks to Degenkolb, I am now in the middle of the league with Rich P and Noodles keeping me company.


 
Down with the walking dead is nothing to be proud of Speich!


----------



## Alan Tullett (5 Mar 2012)

Up to 2nd for PN. Only 3 points behind!


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> Down with the walking dead is nothing to be proud of Speich!


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2012)

Guess who has today's winner in her team?


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2012)

Speicher said:


> Guess who has today's winner in her team?


 Are there any other riders you have the hots for Speich? Seems a better way of picking winners than my method using a 'deep knowledge of the peloton' (Copyright acknowledged).


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2012)

Cancellara

Did you have Valverde in your team and then remove him Rich?


----------



## Alan Tullett (7 Mar 2012)

Wish I hadn't dropped Westra from my team after the ITT. So-so today but went up 2 places. Had Fedrigo in the break but he only got 5 points, and De Gendt is dropped for tomorrow so he'll probably go and win it.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2012)

First and second today


----------



## Steve H (8 Mar 2012)

140 points today. Wahoo! My best score this year.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2012)

How many points for first and second? Presumaby Valverde retains the Green Jersey?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2012)

Speicher said:


> How many points for first and second? Presumaby Valverde retains the Green Jersey?


 Dunno Speich but I had first, third and fourth


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (8 Mar 2012)

180 points for me today. That's more than the first 4 stages together!


----------



## Steve H (17 Mar 2012)

Hmmm.

Made the wrong choice of riders on Milan San Marino today. I thought it would be a sprinters race, but looks like the climbs proved too much for them.


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2012)

I am very pleased with sixth place.


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2012)

I had Greg van Avermaet in my team today, and he was fourth.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2012)

Speicher said:


> I had Greg van Avermaet in my team today, and he was fourth.


  You didn't have Boonen????????????????????


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> You didn't have Boonen????????????????????


 No

I was trying to be adventurous with my choice of riders.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2012)

Five of my team are not racing on Sunday. But I only have four free transfers. Do I have to "pay" 20 points to get a complete team, or can I just go with eight riders?


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2012)

you can go with 8 riders, as long as you have 9 in your team - it matters not how many of them are riding.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2012)

Thank you Noodley. I got a message telling me my team was incomplete. I do not want to lose twenty points unnecessarily.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2012)

As long as you have Boonen in your team...


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2012)

Yes, this time.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2012)

It seems that Stijn Vendenburgh is so impressed with my team, that he has decided to ride after all.  This gives me a complete team.

Rich - Now that Cancellara is not in my team, perhaps I do not have the hottest looking riders.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2012)

Speicher said:


> It seems that Stijn Vendenburgh is so impressed with my team, that he has decided to ride after all.  This gives me a complete team.
> 
> Rich - Now that Cancellara is not in my team, perhaps I do not have the hottest looking riders.


 
Picking riders on looks is a better method than whatever Dayvo's is using!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (7 Apr 2012)

Don't forget your transfers for the big one tomorrow!!


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> Picking riders on looks is a better method than whatever Dayvo's is using!


 
I agree Rich.


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2012)

Ryder Hesjedal was in my team, but he should have had more Shredded Wheat this morning.


----------



## boltsy74 (23 Apr 2012)

Got lucky with Iglinsky, and managed to win the overall spring classics competition (not bad considering I didn't really know what I was doing). Don't know what I've won yet, and still just ahead in the cyclechat league. Roll on the giro.

Thanks Boltsy


----------



## Noodley (23 Apr 2012)

Well done Boltsy!!!!


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2012)

F knows what I did!!!!!!

I missed the last few while I was away and managed to put in a team for the LBL and somehow ended up with minus 60 points.

Oh well!


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2012)

So that is how I managed to beat you by twelve points.


----------



## Noodley (23 Apr 2012)

Well done Boltsy!!!!


----------



## lukesdad (4 May 2012)

On speichers prompting I have lowered my standards somewhat to compete with you rabble. Team awaiting approval


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2012)

Did you get approval in time to choose a team?


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2012)

Not a bad start to the Giro, with 1st,2nd,3rd,5th and 15th.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> Not a bad start to the Giro, with 1st,2nd,3rd,5th and 15th.


 Your deep knowledge of the peloton reminds me of someone....

...nope. Can't remember who.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Your deep knowledge of the peloton reminds me of someone....
> 
> ...nope. Can't remember who.


Is it me?


----------



## rich p (5 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Is it me?


 Ummmmmm, I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## lukesdad (6 May 2012)

Speicher said:


> Did you get approval in time to choose a team?


I did thanks speich, but missed transfer for todays stage as we ve been camping with the kids in the garden !


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2012)

I think that you can "carry over" two transfers from one day to the next. This would, if I am correct, give you four transfers tonight. I think that you need to be very very careful not to score hundreds more points than I do! 

Also, it is important to remember that after clicking on "Make Transfers" the first time, it takes you to another page where you need to "Confirm Transfers". The website tells you this, but it is very easy for a Director Sportif to miss this instruction. It was not me, and I will not mention who did it.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I did thanks speich, but missed transfer for todays stage as we ve been camping with the kids in the garden !


 I'm glad to see that your spirit of adventure remains undimmed by old age. Well done


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2012)

back to my usual rubbish today...


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2012)

Speicher said:


> I agree Rich.


 
You still laughing, Speich? No, didn't think so!


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2012)

I think Thor Hushovd forgot to eat enough porridge yesterday. Jakob Fuglsang is injured.


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2012)

Dayvo said:


> You still laughing, Speich? No, didn't think so!


 
 Is this the start of my improvement?  

Back now where I feel most comfortable, just underneath Dayvo, with the likelihood of getting on top of him.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2012)

I can't believe some of you had Neverhadaduffus in your teams.


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> I can't believe some of you had Neverhadaduffus in your teams.


 
I think I turfed him off yesterday to make room for Taylor Phinney.


----------



## Ball (11 May 2012)

I hate stages like today's in terms of Fantasy Cycling, it's kind of transitional, in that it's the first slightly hilly one, so you have to shed your sprinters and pick your climbers/all rounders/GC guys. It can take a while to see who's in form. I'm expecting very few points today


----------



## rich p (11 May 2012)

I got some malicious urls last night from the site and an apologetic email today.
The PC went into vista basic appearance ( I have no idea what that means but a pop-up box told me) but it seems to be operating properly now.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (12 May 2012)

I couldn't access the site on Thursday night to get my transfers in. Mind you, the surprise breakaway saved my bacon. In fact I ended up better off 'cos I couldn't transfer out that rider, Ryder Cantspellitatall bloke. Every cloud eh.
Managed to do my transfers last night so it's downhill from here!


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2012)

It might have been worth learning how to spell Cantspellitatall.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2012)

Speicher said:


> It might have been worth learning how to spell Cantspellitatall.


 He's not in it due to broken collarbone, Speich.
You may be thinking of Neverurdovim, Ribena or Tirimisu?


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2012)

What about Gateau, and Soup?


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2012)

Today I managed 1st, 3rd and 8th, and the Pink Jersey.


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2012)

Where is everybody on this thread. How did Basso manage 2nd place? Where has he been hiding?
I had first, third and fourth in my team.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (24 May 2012)

Ey up Lad I'm here!
Managed 1st,2nd.3rd and 6th on Wednesday and 2nd,3rd and 7th today so quite pleased with that. Mind you the gaps between players are too big to make a difference! It's been a cracking Giro so far and the last weekend promises more of the same.We love Didi!!


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2012)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Ey up Lad I'm here!
> Managed 1st,2nd.3rd and 6th on Wednesday and 2nd,3rd and 7th today so quite pleased with that. Mind you the gaps between players are too big to make a difference! It's been a cracking Giro so far and the last weekend promises more of the same.We love Didi!!


 
I have often wondered if for the purposes of the Fantasy Cycling Teams, I am an honorary Lad.  Catherine used to be in the League, but then she moved to California.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2012)

Team Sportgeist is now decided for tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2012)

Do we get extra points for having the winner in our team?


----------



## rich p (28 May 2012)

A creditable 5th and managed to beat Cattywat with his much-vaunted deep knowledge of the peloton

Well done Wig-billy, whoever he is!


----------



## Speicher (28 May 2012)

I managed 9th place, very pleased with that. Especially as I think I am the only in the league. I know that _some_ people are very suspicious of my method of choosing my team.*

Ryder Hesjedal has been in my team since April, apart from one stage where I did not think he would be good in the mountains. 


* All three top riders are good-looking though.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (28 May 2012)

Speicher said:


> I managed 9th place, very pleased with that. Especially as I think I am the only in the league. I know that _some_ people are very suspicious of my method of choosing my team.*
> 
> Ryder Hesjedal has been in my team since April, apart from one stage where I did not think he would be good in the mountains.
> 
> ...


Ey up LASS You can't make sexist statements like that!! This is a serious competition!! Quite pleased with my position so far. At least I'm not last. I've certainly taken more interest in the racing scene than usual.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2012)

Yes a respectable 11th after a poor start, and missing the last 5 days think my team stood up pretty well. What happened to Crax and Ducky ?


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Yes a respectable 11th after a poor start, and missing the last 5 days think my team stood up pretty well. What happened to Crax and Ducky ?


 
I ran with the purist option, mainly because I was too lazy to do transfers every day. I came 40 something in the purist league.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> I ran with the purist option, mainly because I was too lazy to do transfers every day. I came 40 something in the purist league.


Pure in mind, pure in team....


----------



## Garz (2 Jun 2012)

Steve H said:


> Just created my team on road.cc. Anyone else up for it?
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


 
Vino is listed, thought he had retired?


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2012)

Garz said:


> Vino is listed, thought he had retired?


 He made a remakably quick recovery, decided to come back and booted some poor sap off the Astana team to make room for him.


----------



## Garz (2 Jun 2012)

rich p said:


> He made a remakably quick recovery, decided to come back and booted some poor sap off the Astana team to make room for him.


 
LOL, the cheek!

I love his aggressive style, but I think he's getting past his best.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (5 Jun 2012)

I'm sticking with the purist option for the Dauphine because I'm clueless  having difficulty assessing the individual merits and attributes of each rider and transposing them to the terrain of each stage!!. Worked out quite well so far!


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2012)

Bloomin' 'eck. Dayvo is in the top 10 - his nose must be bleeding!


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2012)

I am about fourth from the bottom of the league.


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2012)

I often have Steve Chainel in my teams as he's the least value domestique in every race he appears. Poor bugger, his self-esteem must be in tatters.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2012)

I am now slowly climbing up the league. I hope this continues.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2012)

Finished at thirteenth place,  one place behind Rich P.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (28 Jun 2012)

All set for Le Tour. I'm going with the purist option mainly 'cos I want to spend more time watching the race rather than hopelessly mulling over my transfers hour after hour!!


----------



## Speicher (28 Jun 2012)

Team Speicher ready for the Tour, with Cancellara as team Leader, and all his good-looking friends in-form riders chosen.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Jun 2012)

Team LD in place, I do seem to have rather a lot of germans . wonder how that happened ?


----------



## Noodley (29 Jun 2012)

2 Brits, 2 Aussies, 2 Swedes and one each from Italy, Germany and America in my starting line-up.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> 2 Brits, 2 Aussies, 2 Swedes and one each from Italy, Germany and America in my starting line-up.


What no spaniards


----------



## Steve H (30 Jun 2012)

Top of the league - wahoo. 

Well there's only one way to go from here!

Thanks to Spartacus and Wiggins for all those points.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2012)

Steve H said:


> Top of the league - wahoo.
> 
> Well there's only one way to go from here!
> 
> Thanks to Spartacus and Wiggins for all those points.


 
I am just a few points behind you!


----------



## Steve H (7 Jul 2012)

Can't get in to change my team. Going into the mountains with a team of sprinters. Anyone else locked out?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jul 2012)

Steve H said:


> Can't get in to change my team. Going into the mountains with a team of sprinters. Anyone else locked out?


Yep and the same scenario Steve.....not good having griepel leading the team up the climb is it ?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jul 2012)

Of course a good DS like noodley would have forseen this crash  and taken premptive action bet his riders are in place.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jul 2012)

Just got in.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jul 2012)

13 Points covering Noods Speich and me, gonna have to get yer finger out stevie H if you wanna get in the shake up


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2012)

Last time I looked, I was ahead of Noods, Crax and Cris P Rich P. I am expecting this to change over the next week.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (4 Sep 2012)

Good day for me on Monday's Vuelta. 3rd,4th,5th,6th,and 7th. I got rid of Froome after the first week for J Rod. I stuck with Igor Anton and it's starting to pay off!! This is an absolutey cracking Vuelta!!


----------

